# Jim Cosson Gigs



## mirage2521

Well based on research on this forum and a few others I went and dropped $$ on two Cosson Gigs. I got one titanium and one surgical steel. First of I must say Jim Cosson is a true gentleman that take great pride in what he does. Really a nice guy who makes a great product that he stands behind. I guess you would want to stand in front of...lol...these things are sharp!

I mounted them on two Boutwell poles one 10 foot and one 12 foot. After 30 years of 1 1/4 wooden dowel and walmart gigs all I can say is wow. To top it all the first night we took them out our third fish was a personal record for me. We cleaned them about 20 hours after killing them and 20 hours later the big boy weighed 8 pounds and 12 ounces. I figure realistically after 20 hours in the cooler he probably dropped at least 4 ounces. So for the sake of bragging I am calling him a 9 pounder. 

Thanks for building a great gig Jim and for selling them to us so late at night.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Jim builds a great gig. Best thats available. I'm glad you like the combo, let me know if you have any problems out of the handles. As long as you store them out of the weather/sunshine they should last you a long time.


----------



## mirage2521

Handles are great. I picked them up at Boyette Casey Hardware in Panama City. I did buy 2-3 feet longer than I wanted so I could cut them off and have a slightly thicker base.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

Anywhere around pensacola,milton area to get these gig heads.


----------



## mirage2521

Cobiacatcher said:


> Anywhere around pensacola,milton area to get these gig heads.


Contact Jim. He is a member he are one hell of a nice guy.


----------



## drifterfisher

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/easiest-way-get-my-hands-cosson-gig-433506/


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

mirage2521 said:


> Well based on research on this forum and a few others I went and dropped $$ on two Cosson Gigs. I got one titanium and one surgical steel. First of I must say Jim Cosson is a true gentleman that take great pride in what he does. Really a nice guy who makes a great product that he stands behind. I guess you would want to stand in front of...lol...these things are sharp!
> 
> I mounted them on two Boutwell poles one 10 foot and one 12 foot. After 30 years of 1 1/4 wooden dowel and walmart gigs all I can say is wow. To top it all the first night we took them out our third fish was a personal record for me. We cleaned them about 20 hours after killing them and 20 hours later the big boy weighed 8 pounds and 12 ounces. I figure realistically after 20 hours in the cooler he probably dropped at least 4 ounces. So for the sake of bragging I am calling him a 9 pounder.
> 
> Thanks for building a great gig Jim and for selling them to us so late at night.


Sorry guys for being off the forum for such a while, lots going on, I'm glad the gigs are working out for you, I have been way behind on making gigs, three friends and I rebuild a handicap van for a friend and now my mom has a broke hip. I am slowly getting some gigs ready for orders now so everyone please be patient with me and if ya don't hear from me give me a call, I still make gigs just one at a time


----------



## halo1

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Sorry guys for being off the forum for such a while, lots going on, I'm glad the gigs are working out for you, I have been way behind on making gigs, three friends and I rebuild a handicap van for a friend and now my mom has a broke hip. I am slowly getting some gigs ready for orders now so everyone please be patient with me and if ya don't hear from me give me a call, I still make gigs just one at a time



And folks Jim cooks some of the best BBQ around! You wanta see craftsmanship take a look at his smoker! In all honesty his smoker is a full blown train! Jim , we need some pics! Jim is a metal genius! great to have you back Jim!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Well here's one with the "Bamboo Man" best gig handles around! :thumbup:


----------



## bowdiddly

Jim,
Will that dog sniff out and point a flounder ?

Lol......great picture.


----------



## New2sharkin

Any dealers selling the bamboo handles in Panacea area? I want a couple.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

New2sharkin said:


> Any dealers selling the bamboo handles in Panacea area? I want a couple.


Message "Five Prongs Of Fury"


----------



## sealark

Jim points still holding up great. But I havent had a chance to use them yet on the concrete. Dam jellies been keeping me shorebound. 
Ron.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

sealark said:


> Jim points still holding up great. But I havent had a chance to use them yet on the concrete. Dam jellies been keeping me shorebound.
> Ron.


Hey "Sealark"
The Tungsten is working out for a few and others have chipped them and lean toward using the stainless point, its hard to find the perfect tip! at a decent price, so I am leaning toward just the high grade SS ? Got plenty of the Tungsten in round stock if ya need any ??? just holler


----------



## sealark

Thanks jim ill keep using it untill I break one in the sand it works perfect and never needs sharpining. 
You guys gigging will never find a better gig. Plus with the gig you get jim Cosson backing them with quality research.


----------



## islandman930

*Cosson Gigs*

Mr. Cosson I would like to buys some of you gig heads how can I get in touch with you... Thanks Islandman930.. My phone # 251-269-6012 or email: [email protected]


----------



## islandman930

would like to buys some gigs from you please call me at 251-269-6012 or email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Oceandweller

Same here, [email protected]

I also wanted to say I have some really long 20ft + bamboo and will have some black bamboo in the not too distant future that would make some insanely nice looking poles. 

Brad


----------



## halo1

Search cosson gigs on this forum! His contact info is somewhere on one of those threads! I have his info somewhere I'll try and dig it up tommorow


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy

Jim Cosson: Text or call (850) 635-1826 

Craig Boutwell supplies a quality bamboo pole. He has a pretty good distribution set up. You can generally find someone in the larger coastal towns in the southeast that sell them. 

Both these guys have facebook pages as well.


----------



## jvalhenson

Though I haven't used these gigs myself as I make all my own stuff from the looks of them they look like they should do really well which obviously the reviews prove.


----------

